# 2000 altima Idle and stalling problem



## btkoehl (Jan 13, 2015)

hello all,
I have had my altima now for right at a year and it has been a great car. This past month I noticed that the temp gage would be erratic and moving up and down like its over heating and after a few minutes of driving it wouldnt let me go over 20mph and would shutter. then the battery died (because of a bad alt to bat connection) so i had it charged and after it was replaced and properly connected the car when started will sit at a constant idle at 1500rpm and stalls. also since this problem started the heat no longer works. Can someone help diagnose this problem? I know that the temp sensor needs to be replaced. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kebast (Mar 11, 2015)

*same issue*

I'm having a very similar problem. If you solve this, please post back here.


----------

